

Could the site admins please consider making the discussion link text larger? - LearnYouALisp

(I have tried to post this several times, but it always tells me "You are submitting too fast." By some browser accident, the form was actually submitted once before I was finished writing.)<p>My first impression from visiting the forum here and at Arclanguage.org is that the submission text is quite large compared to the comment link. From a usability perspective, I think it be more comfortable to have slightly larger caption text (at least for the link titled "discuss/comments"). One can easily magnify the entire page, but the submission text begins to take up too much space.<p>Thank you for considering this.<p>(In fact, that was my immediate impression the first time I visited some time ago, but I usually follow links here from other sites.)
======
jeffool
I will say this: The second line (points, author, time, flag, discuss) being
the same size as the title link (just grey) and better spaced would be
awesome. Especially those times (often) when I find myself checking HN on my
phone.

Tapping "discuss" has led to frustration before. Though, not so much on my
desktop, I'll admit.

/edit: And a second "dream suggestion"? Potentially, not greying out the title
after I've visited the link. Instead just grey out the link destination
following the title ((wired.com) or whatever). Of course, that would
necessitate the link destination being black to begin with. But, I think it'd
make sense in practice.

